# can't win



## ascoltate

J'essaye de trouver un bon équivalent à l'expression:
"You can't win" / "Damned if you do, damned if you don't"
(i.e. pas moyen de gagner...)
Ideas ??


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Je n'aimerais pas être à ta place_?


----------



## ascoltate

C'est pas exactement la même chose. C'est pour indiquer qu'entre les 2 (ou parmi les 3+) options, il n'y en a pas une qui finirait bien...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

ascoltate said:


> C'est pas exactement la même chose. C'est pour indiquer qu'entre les 2 (ou parmi les 3+) options, il n'y en a pas une qui finirait bien...


C'est bien pour cela que je n'aimerais pas être à ta place...

_Je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais t'en sortir_
_C'est un piège à con_

Franchement, je ne vois pas d'expression française bâtie sur le même modèle que _damn if..._


----------



## ascoltate

d'autres expressions sembables:
"It's a Catch-22" / "It's a double-edged sword"
Alors, ça marche peut-être ?: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=114821  : C'est une épée à double tranchant  ??


----------



## JeanDeSponde

ascoltate said:


> C'est une épée à double tranchant ??


Cela signifie plutôt "cette arme peut se retourner contre celui qui s'en sert". Donc un peu à côté, je pense.
Je ne vois toujours pas.
La nuit porte conseil...


----------



## SwissPete

On ne peut qu'y perdre (?)

BTW: Is there an expression in French corresponding to _win-win_, or _lose-lose_?


----------



## SwissPete

*Anna Eleanor Roosevelt* :
« _Do what you feel in your heart to be right — for you’ll be criticized anyway. You'll be damned if you do, and damned if you don’t._ » 
« Fais ce que ton cœur te dit de faire – de toutes les façons, on te critiquera. Tu seras damnée si tu le fais, et damnée si tu ne le fais pas. »


----------



## Mikeo38

I'd like to resurrect this thread, which concentrates more on "damned if you do", and revert to "you can't win".
This morning someone told me (in French) how a neighbour, worried about his wife's jewels, had had a safe set in concrete. The safe was cunningly concealed under the floor. But while he was on holiday burglars came with a hammer drill, dug it up and carted the whole thing off! If we'd been speaking in English I would have said at the end, "Well, you can't win." Or perhaps, "Well that just shows you. You can't win." I explained the meaning but he couldn't think of a French equivalent.
Comments appreciated.
M


----------



## Itisi

Il n'y a rien à faire !


----------



## squishee

C'est la double contrainte ?


----------



## snarkhunter

... Sans doute plus "contemporain" :

_C'est mort.
C'est cuit d'avance._


----------



## olivier68

"Rien à perdre !"


----------



## Itisi

olivier68 said:


> "Rien à perdre !"


----------



## olivier68

Le but initial du message d'Ascoltate était de trouver une formulation "qui finirait bien" (enfin, je comprends sa phrase comme cela). Donc, je propose "rien à perdre"... car là, ce peut, éventuellement, bien finir ;-)


----------



## Itisi

*olivier*, Il sagit de trouver une expression qui veuille dire 'quoi qu'on fasse, on est perdant'. Eh bien, justement, tiens, je propose 'quoi qu'on fasse, on est perdant !'


----------



## DearPrudence

olivier68 said:


> ascoltate said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas exactement la même chose. C'est pour indiquer qu'entre les 2 (ou parmi les 3+) options, il n'y en a pas une qui finirait bien...
> 
> 
> 
> Le but initial du message d'Ascoltate était de trouver une formulation "qui finirait bien" (enfin, je comprends sa phrase comme cela). Donc, je propose "rien à perdre"... car là, ce peut, éventuellement, bien finir ;-)
Click to expand...

Il dit précisément l'inverse 


ascoltate said:


> C'est pas exactement la même chose. C'est pour indiquer qu'entre les 2 (ou parmi les 3+) options, il n'y en a *pas une* qui finirait bien...


Ceci étant dit, je n'ai pas de proposition  (mais je ne comprends pas "la double contrainte" de squishee non plus).

Peut-être, de façon très éloignée parce que je ne sais pas si on parlera de "gagner" de façon naturelle dans ce contexte :
*décidément
quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas*


----------



## olivier68

Ah... bon, ben je n'ai pas compris sa phrase, alors.
[...]
Mais bon, si vous voulez l'inverse, pas de souci :

"Tout est perdu !" ou "Vae victis !" ou, plus contemporain : "c'est foutu", "c'est plié"

"Les carottes sont cuites". Cela se dit aussi.


----------



## Itisi

Je rappelle qu'il s'agit de répondre à #9...


----------



## olivier68

DearPrudence said:


> Il dit précisément l'inverse
> 
> (mais je ne comprends pas "la double contrainte" de squishee non plus).



Peut-être "double négation" (mal exprimée, mais qui pourrait expliquer notre compréhension
différente de la phrase ?)



Itisi said:


> Je rappelle qu'il s'agit de répondre à #9...


Si #9 : "Pas de chance", "Dommage", "Désolé", "Pas de pot"... il y a plein d'expressions de ce type.
"On ne gagne pas à tous les coups""Peine perdue" qui traduit mieux cette idée que l'on a fait des efforts AVANT, mais finalement vains
(ce qui est typiquement le cas de #9).


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Eh bien, justement, tiens, je propose 'quoi qu'on fasse, on est perdant !'


  Dans le même ordre d'idée - et plutôt pour traduire "_damned if you do, damned if you don't_" =  _Quoi qu'on fasse, on a toujours tort. 
_
Pour le contexte de Mikeo38  et bien qu'on s'éloigne un peu _you can't win : 
- On trouve toujours plus rusé que soi 
- À malin, malin et demi
_
Un peu plus proche de l'anglais :
_- Quoi qu'on fasse, c'est voué à l'échec / on ne sort jamais gagnant 
_


----------



## RamiKondii

C'est peine perdue / c'est sans échappatoire


----------



## Kecha

On perd à tous les coups
Tous les coups sont perdants
Il n'y a pas de bonne solution


----------



## Itisi

Kecha said:


> On perd à tous les coups
> Tous les coups sont perdants




(Ou : On est perdant à tous les coups)


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

No one has suggested the more modern business phrase : "It's a no-win situation."

Not : "Win some, lose some."    but "Win,win scenario!" or (negative) "Lose, lose scenario!"

In French, (business)      C'est un scénario win-win!   or in this context : * C'est un scénario lose-lose!*


----------



## Kecha

I thought win-win (or lose-lose) described situations where two parties are opposed but both get a benefit (or both get a disadvantage) from the result.

"I think placements are a win-win situation for both the student and the employer. "

The hammer drill burglary is a win-lose: the burglars won, the neighbour lost.


----------



## snarkhunter

Pour reprendre une expression qui avait jadis rencontré un certain succès, on pourrait peut-être utiliser "c'est le jeu du qui perd perd", inventée par Coluche.


----------



## Mauricet

Pour eux, c'est "pile je gagne, face tu perds" !


----------



## Nicomon

En fait...  y_'a pas moyen de gagner_ - suggéré dès le premier post - ne me semble pas si mal.

Des suggestions de Kecha, peut-être parce que je fais une nuance entre _"not winning" et "losing", _je préfère la dernière.  
Ou dans le même sens :  _Il n'y a pas de solution gagnante. 
_
Je touve moins négatif de dire _« on n'est jamais gagnant » _que_ « on est toujours perdant ». _
Sinon, je serais plus portée à dire « _perdre à tout coup _» que « _perdre à tous les coups _».  Variante régionale? Je ne sais pas.

À mon avis, certaines propositions ici traduiraient mieux *catch 22* que "you can't win"... ou n'ont rien à voir. 
(je pense comme Kecha pour ce qui est de _win-win / lose-lose_). 

@ Olivier68 :  Ne pas confondre "_you can't win_" et "_you can't win them all /win some, lose some_". 
Ta suggestion : _On ne gagne pas à tous les coups_ traduit la deuxième.  

Il y a aussi ce fil connexe :  *Damned if you do, damned if you don't*


----------



## Mikeo38

Very many thanks to everyone ... lots of possibilities to try out.
M


----------



## RamiKondii

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de "c'est sans issue" ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne sais pas ce que les autres en pensent, mais  j'associe « _c'est sans issue_ » à_ there is no way out / it's leading nowhere / it's a dead end.
_
Bref, ça ne me ferait pas penser à  _(You) can't win.  _


----------



## RamiKondii

Nicomon said:


> Je ne sais pas ce que les autres en pensent, mais  j'associe « _c'est sans issu*e*_ » à_ there is no way out / it's leading nowhere / it's a dead end.
> _
> Bref, ça ne me ferait pas penser à  _(You) can't win.  _


Pardon, issue.
Je voyais ça plutôt comme : "c'est sans issue, on ne s'en sortira jamais !"


----------

